

Secure Your Application Guide - creston_jamison
http://www.rubytreesoftware.com/courses/secure-your-application

======
kidmenot
Really? Praise from two accounts with 1 karma point, one of which has been
created at the same time the post has been submitted? For a guide that is sent
over email?

~~~
creston_jamison
I am definitely new to HN. A friend suggested I share my 7-part guide here.
So, here I am :)

~~~
kidmenot
I wasn't talking about your account, but about the other two that commented,
they looked a bit fishy :)

Anyway, welcome to HN. I don't comment much, but I've been here for a while.
And thanks for your contribution.

------
joshukraine
Some great stuff here. I learned a lot with this guide!

------
ehthisham
Great. this tool is very useful

